# Snowblower Improvement Kit



## bob (Dec 26, 1999)

I saw this on eBay. Has anyone else used it? http://www.plowsite.com/newthread.php?action=newthread&forumid=2


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

bob that link goes right back to plowsite try it again.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*hey how did you do that ?*

!


----------



## bob (Dec 26, 1999)

Oops, here it is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2309516954&category=22655


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I bought one and it came in the mail on Sat. Haven't had a chance to put it on yet. Maybe by the weekend.


----------



## AMF-6 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Impeller Kit*

I bought one too. I haven't installed it yet. Does anyone think that maybe the additional seal will cause a smaller motor to be overworked?


----------



## AMF-6 (Dec 9, 2003)

By the way, does anyone know where I can find parts for old AMF snowblowers, specifically a 26" Huskie. Thanks.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

That link is no longer valid for the ebay item. What is this kit?


----------



## LandscapeEscape77 (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah-I cant get that one either-would like to see it as I constantly run snow blowers. 

Thanks


----------



## john222 (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is a link for this. This is for an auction that has already ended though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2365697697&category=42230


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

click on seller other auctions he has 90 more for sale :bluebounc


----------



## AMF-6 (Dec 9, 2003)

To find information, search impeller kit on google or on ebay. It will say something about a 100% garauntee or 90 days.


----------



## Auggiedoggie (Dec 26, 2004)

*How tight should the auger belt be*

I have a single stage auger control yard man bantam snow bird snow thrower. I check the belt and the longest part goes about 2 inches when pressed form the center. Also the auger will stop if its clogged with wet snow. Is this a sign of a bad belt?
Thank you


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's the Ultimate Snowblower Improvement Kit...
http://www.toro.com/home/snowthrowers/snowcommander/38600.html

2 Stage Frictions from MTD/Toro/Ariens or in Honda's Case SD hydro Blowers Are Pretty Much redundant, unproductive and labour intensive Junk For Commercial Use.........IMO.


----------



## john222 (Sep 11, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42230&item=4349277208&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Welcome Auggiedoggie,

It does sound like the belt is worn or loose. I tried to find an owner's manual on the web but all I came up with was this MTD site.  I believe they make yardman products. They have e-manuals but you need to enter your model and serial numbers. Good luck.

bob


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

any1 ever used one of these? i would find the extra distance extremely helpful so i avoid blowing the snow 2 times in a wide area..


----------



## Twins_Lawn_Care (Jan 19, 2004)

I have not used them, but working in the fan industry, the theory is correct. The "gap" between the impeller and housing is the key factor in improving airflow and pressure build up, and in this case, snow-flow. I would think so long as the unit had the horsepower to accomodate the extra snow, it would be great. Seems it would prevent less snow from being recirculated before being thrown, and thus redundant work.


----------



## Robert Whitebre (Jan 7, 2005)

*AMF snowblowers*

I hsve an old AMF snowblower, does any one know where I can get parts for it?


AMF-6 said:


> By the way, does anyone know where I can find parts for old AMF snowblowers, specifically a 26" Huskie. Thanks.


----------

